# Free small animal communication/telepathy,volunteers needed!



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello! New on here, looking around the forum and thinking maybe the general chat areas are the best place to post this kind of thing as this is not for a paid service?

I am in the process of gathering testimonials and need a volunteer who is open to animal psychics and would like their pet communicating with. I have done this in the past and ended up with 100's of people sending photos in so strictly the first person who posts will receive.

What do i need from you:
One good quality photo of the animal you require the reading for, it helps if there are no other animals or people in the photo, i pick things up off of people also and im still learning so it makes things less confusing this way!

The name of your animal is also required.

Some communicators like a long list of info, im working on my skills so would like as little as possible please!
I would prefer to tune into the animal and see what comes through, then confirm this infomation with you. (I understand that you may want questions asking ie. why do you bark all the time? what do you enjoy the most? but for this reading in helping build my skills, please, no questions putting forward!)
I then require a reply from you to validate the infomation. And lastly a testimonial which will consist of a photo of your dog you feel happy about being displayed on a website, your first name, contact infomation(will NOT be displayed) and the written part.

What infomation is usually received?
Totally depends on the individual, if you think of it more like a crowd of people each person has their own interests, beliefs, likes,dislikes and ontop of that some are chatty and are very open about all aspects of their lives. Others are quiet and refuse to talk about certain subjects. Animals can also lie!for example, one of your shoes suspiciously goes missing and you cannot find it anywhere, just because you ask them where it is, does not mean they will give a truthful answer! Or your dog may be limping but as soon as they think you cannot see them anymore, they walk just fine!
I have recieved infomation about animals companions before as basic as their color and gender, things they enjoy in their lives or would like to change. But i have also recieved infomation about past lives and one dog whom i still connect with gave me dates and phrases from religous documents(i am not religous nor had i ever read where they came from!), he sent me 'symbols' also, he did not want to talk about everyday things! At the time i did not tell the 'owner' as i was new to this and was rather freaked out by it all. Also your pet may talk about your personal life and have advice for you. please me aware of this.
Because of the sometimes sensitivity of the communications if you post the photo up here and the name, but provide an email address!

So anyone up for it?


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi There,

I would be up for this!!! Is it best I email you a photo? or have you had too many pm's to this already?

xXx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Fancy trying a rabbit? IO'm curious what goes through his mind.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Totally up for it! But I'm guessing I've missed my chance?


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys if your still up for it its not too late, i am still looking for small animals as i have no testemonials yet for the little guys, if you pm me your pics or send them to [email protected] . I have changed in what i am looking for also, so if you have any behavior problems etc . Also the ones who do not get seen to i now have a website and blog(to be written part by the animals)

Thanks again


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Have sent an email


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

what's your website address? I'd love to have a look


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I sent a pm


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a very vicious hamster, would you class this as a behavior problem? have I missed my chance?


----------

